# Mail et LaPoste.net coincent



## JediMac (4 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Mail n'arrive plus à relever les méls chez laposte.net. Il me demande sans arrêt des identifiants qui pourtant sont enregistrés. Je fais "annuler" et quelque fois la relève se fait quand même, mais aussitôt après, message comme quoi "Mail ne parvient pas à ce connecter".
Avec un compte chez un autre fournisseur, pas de problème.
Avec un autre compte chez laposte.net, mais avec Mail ancienne version (celle de 10.5.8) pas de problème.
J'ai en effet l'impression que ça se produit depuis l'arrivée de mon iMac 2013 et de Moutain Lion.

Mais j'ai lu je ne sais plus où, que les comptes laposte.net n'aimaient pas être relevés trop souvent. Et comme à peu près en même temps que le nouvel iMac, est arrivé l'iPad sur lequel les comptes sont paramétrés, je me demandais si cela pouvait aussi en être la cause.
Au cas où, j'ai mis une relève toutes les 15 min. sur l'iMac, mais ça n'a rien changé.

Une solution ?


----------



## ntx (4 Février 2014)

J'ai le même problème depuis quelques jours, en étant toujours sous Lion. Il me semble plutôt que cela se produit essentiellement le soir, car ce weekend je n'ai eu aucun soucis - ou presque - pendant la journée. Ça sent la congestion aux heures de pointes entre Free et LaPoste.


----------



## JediMac (6 Février 2014)

Faut croire que la NSA a prévenu La Poste que j'ai ouvert ce sujet, puisque depuis je n'ai pas eu une seule fois la demande de mes identifiants .
Pourvu que ça dure !


----------



## ntx (6 Février 2014)

Chez moi, il y a du mieux, mais ça coince encore en début de soirée.


----------



## JediMac (13 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Je réactive cette vieux fil parce que depuis quelques mois, je constate des problèmes de réception de méls entre destinataires ayant des adresses chez laposte.net. La plupart du temps, ils ne sont pas reçus. Je suis sûr qu'ils sont partis puisque les codestinataires les reçoivent.
Au cours d'échanges avec ces destinataires en aposte.net, j'ai compris qu'eux aussi avaient ce problème et c'est très pénalisant parce que je ne suis pas toujours prévenu par un mél d'erreur.

J'ai écrit au SAV laposte.net et je n'ai eu pour toute réponse que ce foutu mél automatique "nous avons bien reçu votre message auquel nous allons accordé blablabla".
Je suis surpris de ne rien trouver là-dessus sur google, alors qu'il y a quand même quelques centaines de milliers, voire millions de personnes concernées.

Constatez-vous ce problème de réception ?


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2015)

verifier qu'ils ne sont pas  en ligne
voire mal  rangés en ligne
(dont dans spam du compte en ligne ; qui est different du spam Mail)


----------



## JediMac (13 Mars 2015)

J'ai vérifié tout ça, mais ces messages n'apparaissent même pas sur le webmail, dans aucun dossier.
J'ai refais un test et voici le mél d'erreur que j'ai eu:
_This is the mail system at host paganini32.register.it.
Delivery to the following recipient failed:
----------@laposte.net
The error returned from the remote server is/was:
5.5.0 SPF: 195.110.101.58 is not allowed to send mail. LPN007_401
Message internal id: 2yXC1q00z4qybUl01yXC2D_​
Ça semble dire que le smtp du compte utilisé n'est pas autorisé à envoyer des méls, alors que ce mél est bien parti et a été reçu sur une autre adresse pas en laposte.net.


----------



## ntx (13 Mars 2015)

Quel FAI ? Il fut un temps (je ne sais pas si cela est encore vrai) où chez Free il fallait aller dans la console web pour débloquer les SMTP autres que celui de Free.


----------



## joan louis (14 Mars 2015)

c'est le système anti-spam de laposte qui après verification du spf de ton nom de domaine a constaté que l'adresse _195.110.101.58 _n'y était pas et a donc traité le mail en spam.
concrètement tu a un problème de configuration de ton serveur mail ou de ton dns
à mon avis il n'y a pas que les mails vers laposte qui passent en spam. mais plutôt vers tous les serveur qui vérifient les enregistrements spf.


----------



## JediMac (14 Mars 2015)

ntx a dit:


> Quel FAI ? Il fut un temps (je ne sais pas si cela est encore vrai) où chez Free il fallait aller dans la console web pour débloquer les SMTP autres que celui de Free.


Je ne pense pas que Free soit en cause, parce que ce problème apparaît aussi bien quand j'envoie depuis la maison (FAI = Free) que du boulot (FAI = OVH).


----------



## JediMac (14 Mars 2015)

joan louis a dit:


> c'est le système anti-spam de laposte qui après verification du spf de ton nom de domaine a constaté que l'adresse _195.110.101.58 _n'y était pas et a donc traité le mail en spam.
> concrètement tu a un problème de configuration de ton serveur mail ou de ton dns
> à mon avis il n'y a pas que les mails vers laposte qui passent en spam. mais plutôt vers tous les serveur qui vérifient les enregistrements spf.


Si j'ai bien compris ce que tu écris, je ferai la même réponse qu'à ntx, que j'envoie depuis la maison ou le boulot, problème. Le message d'erreur posté plus haut a été obtenu suite à un envoie depuis le boulot.

Voici celui lorsque j'envoie depuis la maison :
_This is the mail system at host smtp4-g21.free.fr.
I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.
For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.
If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.
 The mail system
<destinataire@laposte.net>: host smtpz4.laposte.net[194.117.213.1] said: 550 5.5.0
 SPF: 212.27.42.4 is not allowed to send mail. LPN007_401 (in reply to MAIL
 FROM command)
Reporting-MTA: dns; smtp4-g21.free.fr
X-Postfix-Queue-ID: 8A96F4C8090
X-Postfix-Sender: rfc822; expediteur@laposte.net
Arrival-Date: Sat, 14 Mar 2015 16:44:51 +0100 (CET)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; destinataire@laposte.net
Original-Recipient: rfc822;destinataire@laposte.net
Action: failed
Status: 5.5.0
Remote-MTA: dns; smtpz4.laposte.net
Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 550 5.5.0 SPF: 212.27.42.4 is not allowed to send mail.
 LPN007_4_01​


----------



## joan louis (14 Mars 2015)

non ce que dis ntx c'est pour quand on veux envoyer des mails avec un autre serveur smtp sur le port 25 or ce n'est pas ton problème vu que tes mail partent (meme si il sont refusés) et d'après ce que tu poste ils partent par le serveur de free. et c'est justement une partie du problème.
pour être sûr : expéditeur@laposte.net n'est en vrais pas du tout une adresse @laposte.net c'est ça. j'ai bien compris?
première chose à faire c'est vérifier l'enregistrement spf : dans une console shell :
dig -t txt votrenomdedomaine
si l'enregistrement finit par -all c'est que la configuration impose d'envoyer le courrier depuis ce serveur à voir avec votre administrateur système
si l'enregistrement fini par ~all c'est qu'il faut explorer d'autres options


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2015)

ce qu'on remarque DEUX " sources "sont bloquées
SPF: 195.110.101.58
SPF: 212.27.42.4 

il y a donc bien une affaire de filtrage 
(que ce soit par erreur ou pas ou à cause d'un couac coté service laposte c'est une autre affaire)
-
détail  SPF
SPF pour faire vite est un protocole de filtrage d'envoyeurs  basé sur domaines autorisés (et.... domaines bloqués)
SPF peut se gourrer (inclusion erronnée dans une black list)

je pense que jean louis a pisté des causes plausibles ( DNS ou SPF à la ramasse)


----------



## JediMac (14 Mars 2015)

joan louis a dit:


> pour être sûr : expéditeur@laposte.net n'est en vrais pas du tout une adresse @laposte.net c'est ça. j'ai bien compris?


Oui, j'ai anonymisé les adresses.



joan louis a dit:


> première chose à faire c'est vérifier l'enregistrement spf : dans une console shell :
> dig -t txt votrenomdedomaine
> si l'enregistrement finit par -all c'est que la configuration impose d'envoyer le courrier depuis ce serveur à voir avec votre administrateur système
> si l'enregistrement fini par ~all c'est qu'il faut explorer d'autres options


Une console shell = Terminal ?
et dig -t txt votrenomdedomaine, laposte.net donc ?


----------



## JediMac (14 Mars 2015)

Voici la réponse depuis le MacBook du boulot :
_;; ANSWER SECTION:
laposte.net.        1800    IN    TXT    "v=spf1 include:_spfbloc1.laposte.net include:_spfbloc2.laposte.net include:_spfbloc3.laposte.net include:_spfbloc4.laposte.net include:_spfbloc5.laposte.net mx *-all*"_​
J'ai aussi un "-all" avec l'iMac de la maison.
Il faudrait donc que je vois avec l'admin système, mais comme c'est moi...


----------



## JediMac (14 Mars 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> SPF pour faire vite est un protocole de filtrage d'envoyeurs basé sur domaines autorisés (et.... domaines bloqués)


Ce qui signifierait que smtp.free.fr (à la maison) et smtp.ascomade.org (au boulot) seraient blacklistés par laposte.net ?


----------



## joan louis (14 Mars 2015)

non non pas du tout j'avais mal compris ta configuration. je n'avais pas compris que tu avais une adresse @laposte.net si c'est le cas tu dois utiliser les smtp de l'aposte.net pour l'envoie de tes messages et non ceux de tes FAI d'après les règles spf de laposte.net c'est impératif (-ALL qui veut dire que toutes les machines qui ne sont pas listés devant n'ont pas le droit d'envoyer des mails @laposte.net) sinon tous les serveurs qui vérifient les spf vont refuser tes mails.
ca va mes explications ne sont pas trop obscures ?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mars 2015)

joan louis a dit:


> non non pas du tout j'avais mal compris ta configuration. je n'avais pas compris que tu avais une adresse @laposte.net si c'est le cas tu dois utiliser les smtp de l'aposte.net pour l'envoie de tes messages et non ceux de tes FAI


+1

et c'est évoqué dans divers sujets laposte
et ...sur les pages d'aide configuration email chez laposte

ceci dit  l'erreur dans le choix smtp est excusable car  laposte a changé ses façons  de faire sans communiquer clairement là dessus
--
voir cette section de l'aide laposte
Pourquoi je ne parviens plus à envoyer de messages depuis mon logiciel de messagerie, ma tablette ou mon smartphone ?


----------



## JediMac (15 Mars 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> +1
> 
> et c'est évoqué dans divers sujets laposte
> et ...sur les pages d'aide configuration email chez laposte
> ...


En effet, ça m'est tombé dessus comme ça, alors que tout allais très bien depuis de nombreuses années. Et moi j'étais en plus resté sur le fait qu'il fallait utiliser le smtp du FAI, sous peine d'être bloqué.
Je vais faire les tests avec les réglages modifiés et vous tiens au courant.


----------



## JediMac (17 Mars 2015)

Bon ben je patine encore.
J'ai pourtant bien paramétré le smtp comme laposte.net le préconise, mais j'ai toujours les envois de méls bloqués.
Message d'erreur :
_This is the mail system at host smtp4-g21.free.fr.
I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.
For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.
If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.
 The mail system
<destinataire@laposte.net>: host smtpz4.laposte.net[194.117.213.1] said: 550 5.5.0
 SPF: 212.27.42.4 is not allowed to send mail. LPN007_401 (in reply to MAIL
 FROM command)
Reporting-MTA: dns; smtp4-g21.free.fr
X-Postfix-Queue-ID: 711CF4C8062
X-Postfix-Sender: rfc822; expéditeur@laposte.net
Arrival-Date: Tue, 17 Mar 2015 22:31:14 +0100 (CET)
Final-Recipient: rfc822; destinataire@laposte.net
Original-Recipient: rfc822;destinataire@laposte.net
Action: failed
Status: 5.5.0
Remote-MTA: dns; smtpz4.laposte.net
Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 550 5.5.0 SPF: 212.27.42.4 is not allowed to send mail.
 LPN007_401_​


----------



## JediMac (17 Mars 2015)

Un truc que je n'ai pas dit, quand j'utilise le compte de ma femme qui n'est pas chez laposte.net, mais qui a le même smtp que le mien (celui de mon FAI Free), les méls vers une adresse chez laposte.net partent sans problème.


----------



## joan louis (17 Mars 2015)

ben à priori tu continue à utiliser le smtp de free pour l'envoie étant donné que c'est lui qui te retourne l'erreur as tu bien mis le smtp de laposte.net comme serveur d'envoie par défaut sur ton compte l'aposte.net ?


----------



## joan louis (17 Mars 2015)

JediMac a dit:


> Un truc que je n'ai pas dit, quand j'utilise le compte de ma femme qui n'est pas chez laposte.net, mais qui a le même smtp que le mien (celui de mon FAI Free), les méls vers une adresse chez laposte.net partent sans problème.



c'est normal. je refais un topo rapide :
beaucoups de serveur de mails se basent sur les enregistrements sfp pour lutter contre le spam
en gros quand le serveur responsable du courrier pour le domaine (smtp.laposte.net pour les adresses @laposte.net) il vérifie sur le dns du domaine qui envoie le mail quelles sont les machines qui ont le droit d'envoyer des message @l'expediteur.
dans ton cas smtp.free.fr n'a pas le droit d'envoyer des messages avec comme expéditeur des adresses @laposte.net (seul smtp.laposte.net a le droit d'envoyer des message avec des expéditeur @laposte.net : c'est ce que veut dire -all à la fin de l'enregistrement spf)


----------



## JediMac (18 Mars 2015)

joan louis a dit:


> c'est normal. je refais un topo rapide :
> beaucoups de serveur de mails se basent sur les enregistrements sfp pour lutter contre le spam
> en gros quand le serveur responsable du courrier pour le domaine (smtp.laposte.net pour les adresses @laposte.net) il vérifie sur le dns du domaine qui envoie le mail quelles sont les machines qui ont le droit d'envoyer des message @l'expediteur.
> dans ton cas smtp.free.fr n'a pas le droit d'envoyer des messages avec comme expéditeur des adresses @laposte.net (seul smtp.laposte.net a le droit d'envoyer des message avec des expéditeur @laposte.net : c'est ce que veut dire -all à la fin de l'enregistrement spf)


Grand merci pour ta pédagogie qui a permis que cette fois je pige tout.



joan louis a dit:


> ben à priori tu continue à utiliser le smtp de free pour l'envoie étant donné que c'est lui qui te retourne l'erreur as tu bien mis le smtp de laposte.net comme serveur d'envoie par défaut sur ton compte l'aposte.net ?


Oui, j'ai mis smtp.laposte.net avec authentification par mot de passe, et indiqué que seul ce serveur devait servir pour ce compte. Mais bon, je vais réessayer en supprimant le smtp de free pour être sûr qu'il ne vienne pas "polluer" mon test de je ne sais quelle manière.


----------



## JediMac (18 Mars 2015)

Alors, j'ai fait un essai depuis le boulot avec la MacBook et le mél est bien parti.
Je reteste depuis la maison, toujours avec le MacBook, et en renvoyant le même mél. Ça ne passe plus, c'est-à-dire que le mél ne part pas du tout, Mail me demande un autre smtp. J'imagine que c'est parce que le smtp.laposte.net "déconnecté" comme Mail l'indiqué. Mais comment le reconnecter ?


----------



## ntx (18 Mars 2015)

Soit c'est un problème chez LaPoste (ce soir il est aussi déconnecté chez moi), soit tu n'as pas mis les bon paramètres (notamment port, user et mot de passe).


----------



## ScapO (18 Mars 2015)

Slt,

ce soir "déconnecté" chez moi aussi...


----------



## JediMac (18 Mars 2015)

ntx a dit:


> Soit c'est un problème chez LaPoste (ce soir il est aussi déconnecté chez moi), soit tu n'as pas mis les bon paramètres (notamment port, user et mot de passe).


C'est donc laposte.net qui est en rade, parce que je n'ai pas touché à mes paramètres qui fonctionnaient cet après-midi.
Je vais donc patienter...


----------



## JediMac (19 Mars 2015)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt,
> 
> ce soir "déconnecté" chez moi aussi...


Ce matin, toujours déconnecté. Je veux bien que laposte.net force l'utilisation de son smtp, mais si c'est pour ne plus pouvoir envoyer de messages les 3/4 du temps .


----------



## JediMac (19 Mars 2015)

joan louis a dit:


> c'est normal. je refais un topo rapide :
> beaucoups de serveur de mails se basent sur les enregistrements sfp pour lutter contre le spam
> en gros quand le serveur responsable du courrier pour le domaine (smtp.laposte.net pour les adresses @laposte.net) il vérifie sur le dns du domaine qui envoie le mail quelles sont les machines qui ont le droit d'envoyer des message @l'expediteur.
> dans ton cas smtp.free.fr n'a pas le droit d'envoyer des messages avec comme expéditeur des adresses @laposte.net (seul smtp.laposte.net a le droit d'envoyer des message avec des expéditeur @laposte.net : c'est ce que veut dire -all à la fin de l'enregistrement spf)





JediMac a dit:


> Grand merci pour ta pédagogie qui a permis que cette fois je pige tout.


À la réflexion, je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir tout bien cerné. D'après ce que tu dis, laposte.net n'autoriserait que son smtp pour envoyer des messages depuis un compte chez elle. Mais alors pourquoi tous mes messages (en adresse @laposte.net) envoyés à des adresses qui ne sont pas en laposte.net, passent avec smtp.free.fr ?
J'imagine que dans ces cas, laposte.net ne voit rien, puisqu'elle n'envoie ni ne réceptionne. Du coup, elle profiterait des situations où elle peut vérifier le smtp pour l'imposer aux détenteurs d'adresse en laposte.net ?
Et en gros, si je n'avais jamais eu d'échanges avec des contacts en laposte.net, je n'aurais jamais eu ce problème
Si j'ai bien pigé, je trouve ça léger comme lutte antispam.


----------



## JediMac (19 Mars 2015)

Bizarrement, voire étrangement, j'arrive au boulot et hop le smtp.laposte.net est actif !
C'est la guerre entre Free et laposte.net ou quoi ? Si je dis ça c'est qu'au boulot le FAI est OVH.


----------



## gregoretienne (19 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,
j'ai également un problème depuis hier avec le smtp de laposte, je viens de solutionner provisoirement la chose: pour répondre à mes mails sur l'adresse "laposte.net" j'utilise le smtp de gmail. C'est original ! J'ai prévenu La Poste, sur leur site, où il est également impossible de répondre (FAI Free je précise), sans grand espoir d'une réponse rapide.


----------



## JediMac (19 Mars 2015)

gregoretienne a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai également un problème depuis hier avec le smtp de laposte, je viens de solutionner provisoirement la chose: pour répondre à mes mails sur l'adresse "laposte.net" j'utilise le smtp de gmail. C'est original ! J'ai prévenu La Poste, sur leur site, où il est également impossible de répondre (FAI Free je précise), sans grand espoir d'une réponse rapide.


Et le smtp de gmail est accepté par laposte.net ? Tu as pu envoyer un mél vers un destinataire en laposte.net ?

Et le smtp.laposte.net est toujours déconnecté chez toi où ton FAI est Free, alors qu'à mon boulot ce n'est plus le cas .


----------



## gregoretienne (19 Mars 2015)

Je peux répondre en effet, je n'ai pas essayé sur un destinataire en laposte.net.

... sur ma propre adresse, ça fonctionne aussi


----------



## gregoretienne (19 Mars 2015)

gregoretienne a dit:


> Je peux répondre en effet, je n'ai pas essayé sur un destinataire en laposte.net.
> 
> ... sur ma propre adresse, ça fonctionne aussi


----------



## gregoretienne (19 Mars 2015)

Info complémentaire: je viens d'envoyer un mail avec adresse laposte et reçu la réponse sur mon compte gmail. C'est assez logique finalement.


----------



## gregoretienne (19 Mars 2015)

gregoretienne a dit:


> Info complémentaire: je viens d'envoyer un mail avec adresse laposte et reçu la réponse sur mon compte gmail. C'est assez logique finalement.


----------



## ScapO (19 Mars 2015)

JediMac a dit:


> Bizarrement, voire étrangement, j'arrive au boulot et hop le smtp.laposte.net est actif !
> C'est la guerre entre Free et laposte.net ou quoi ? Si je dis ça c'est qu'au boulot le FAI est OVH.



Re,

je ne suis pas Free mais Orange ...Et ce soir , retour à la normale : plus de ligne serveur smtp porté déconnecté.
Envoi vers un mail Orange :Ok
Envoi vers un mail Laposte :Ok
Envoi vers un mail Gmail:Ok


----------



## gregoretienne (19 Mars 2015)

Bonsoir,
pour moi aussi le smtp laposte.net fonctionne à nouveau.


----------



## JediMac (19 Mars 2015)

Bonsoir,

Ça y est ! Tout fonctionne ! J'ai réglé les smtp de chacun de mes comptes chez laposte.net et les méls partent .
Je pense qu'hier, j'avais testé en utilisant le smtp d'un compte, pour un autre. Du coup, l'authentification du smtp coinçait.

Merci à tous pour vos conseils et tests divers.


----------

